# "The Squid Hunter" - Sydney 11-14/04



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I have given up on catching fish and taken an interest in squid fishing. So far so good. The last 4 trips I managed to get a couple of squid using various jigs (cheapo and one new Berkley Squid jig). I invested in a new Berkley Egi squid jig I saw at Anaconda for $16 (15% all lures sale).

Four days of squid fishing from my Outback and it was all worth it. 
The report: 
*Monday and Tuesday* mornings were at La Perouse (Eastern side of Bare island) and both days I got 2 squid using cheapo lures.

*Wednesday*: North of Camp Cove (north of Watsons Bay) I got one decent sized squid. But on previous occasions I got several large squid from a mates boat that were used for Kingfish.

*Thursday*: Long Bay (Malabar) with my new Berkley 3.0 squid jig. I started around 6am and floated around Long Bay area with absolutely nothing. Around 930ish there was a large bust up on the south side 
of Long Bay. I tried for a squid amongst the bust up just letting it sink while I used my other rod to see if I could catch a fish. Anyhow, the squid rod went crazy and in came a rather large squid that 
made quite the mess of things. Recast and in came another one. Two large squid within 2 minutes and it was dead again. Overall, well worth it and might go back there again in afternoon/high tide.

Some things that I learned the hard way: 
Always bring a net, otherwise squid will squirt you right in the eye every time. On the bright side, its painless, just a big mess and does not taste good.
When reeling in squid, try not to reel it in facing straight at you...you will get squirted. Instead, I floated up behind it and scooped it into the net. Much easier.

I have learned to really enjoy squid fishing because they are fun to catch, super easy to clean, taste delicious, and the wife hates squid so I don't have to share. I think I prefer squid over fish. Anybody else fish for squid from kayak?


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats a nice fresh squid feast - a big serving for one person, I reckon it would back me up for days....

They seem to eat better after being frozen as it makes them a bit softer / less chewey / rubbery.

I have never paid more than a couple of bucks for a squid jig they hit anything when they are on. I can't imagine a cephalapod being able to distinguish between a expensive yo-zuri and a k-mark cheapie. I reckon colour has more effect on them and so a selection of different colours should nail them on any given day.


----------



## toddo (Feb 9, 2011)

i was actually thinkin about doing a bit of squidding myself over the next couple of weeks. I am house sitting a waterfront with pontoon in burraneer bay, thinking of setting up a couple of halogen lights to attract them at night.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

toddo said:


> i was actually thinkin about doing a bit of squidding myself over the next couple of weeks. I am house sitting a waterfront with pontoon in burraneer bay, thinking of setting up a couple of halogen lights to attract them at night.


You don't need a lot of light. Too much light can be bad. Google will find you heaps of ideas


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

CanuckChubbs said:


> Anybody else fish for squid from kayak?


I spend some time squiding on every trip out now, just got myself a 6ft10 sephia squid rod as my bait rod when I'm out and I'm loving it. Although the angle of my line rod and kayak to the water normally means I get hit by ink or spay when theyre 10m out on the retrieve, on the plus side I've got some great go faster stripes on the kayak. Last week I was luckily wearing a buff which saved me from a commando style face painting.

If I can't get out on the kayak I just wander down to the rocks and chase a few, it is additive.

Good jigs do make a difference on the hook up rates, just be prepared to use a few, normally they fall off the kayak when changing lures or the snap opens when you cast. Still a gift to the fish gods often does wonders.


----------



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

tommorow morning the plan is to head out at 5 spend couple hours out chuck squidjigs around and also chuck a metal lure around to see wat u jump on


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

KarlD I have the same Sephia rod- bought in Japan ($110), also got a Shimano 3000 Biomaster with 15 lb braid ($180 with braid) to go with it and a load of egi jigs.

Love the rod and reel but too scared to take it out on the yak- think I will leave that for the cheaper/heavier duty/simpler reels/rods.

I will be having a go for bigger squid (ika) off north head shortly as I know they hang out there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I like squid


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Kelvin said:


> I like squid


Looks like your kayak has been in a fire :lol:


----------

